# Power to the Ta-Ta's!



## pixmedic (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## limr (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't see any ta-tas! Ya big tease!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 27, 2015)

limr said:


> I don't see any ta-tas! Ya big tease!


I'll show you mine if you show me yours!


----------



## limr (Mar 27, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see any ta-tas! Ya big tease!
> ...


----------



## limr (Mar 27, 2015)

Here ya go...



Damn, I need some lotion on them mitts.


----------



## runnah (Mar 27, 2015)

I didn't realizing this was a fisting thread.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 27, 2015)

runnah said:


> I didn't realizing this was a fisting thread.


Come on and get in on the action!


----------



## limr (Mar 27, 2015)

C'mon, runnah...all the cool kids are doin' it.


----------



## runnah (Mar 27, 2015)

I have very dainty hands.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 27, 2015)

I have no idea what ta-ta's is, or is about but I will play anyway - and in focus.


----------



## mishele (Mar 27, 2015)

Tease!!!


----------



## Designer (Mar 27, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> I have no idea what ta-ta's is, or is about ..




Here, Ron, Save the Ta-Tas!

Breast Cancer Awareness Symbol Stock Photos 1 460 Breast Cancer Awareness Symbol Stock Images Stock Photography Pictures - Dreamstime


----------



## snowbear (Mar 27, 2015)

OK, I'll play - two for the price of one.  Maybe I'll toss out a shot of my pink shirt a little later on.
#1 -- cell phone pick.






#2.  These are not show or special function vehicles; they respond to calls.  I spotted the engine on a house fire yesterday.





Photo courtesy of PGFD.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 27, 2015)

Designer said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what ta-ta's is, or is about ..
> ...



I must be thick because I still do not get it.  What is the commonality between the pink ribbon/Breast cancer campaign  & a photo of a fist?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 27, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...


I haz failed then


----------



## snowbear (Mar 27, 2015)

Ron, look closely at the photo again.  The movement has become broader and covers a lot of pink items, not just ribbons.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 27, 2015)

Well the hell is ta ta's.I was looking for boob boobs but very disappointed by pink latex instead.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 27, 2015)

No dead body with a fist hanging out from a gurney?


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok, I got it now.  Neither my wife nor I have ever known breasts to be refereed to as Ta-Ta's.  Hey, we are old.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 27, 2015)

No thanks,I had that exam already and don't care for another.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 27, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> No thanks,I had that exam already and don't care for another.


Here's the trick - find a doctor with small hands & fingers.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 27, 2015)

Good thinking Charlie.Perhaps a petite women.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 27, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 97791



Better focus this time.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 97791
> ...


Easier to hold the cell phone steady when not going down a bumpy road


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 28, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



The shocker isn't quite the same though.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2015)

EIngerson said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...


I ran out of ideas involving pink gloves.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 28, 2015)

You should inflate them into a balloon bouquet.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 31, 2015)

Still pimpin  for breast cancer awareness!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 31, 2015)

Hope that wasn't your heart that was being monitored...


----------

